# Any Tips for Heat Retention?



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I think that last night was definetly one of the coldest nights of the winter so far and according to the weather report, tonight will be about the same and it'll then start warming up a bit after which is good.

Nevertheless, I wanted to ask if anyone here has tips for retaining heat inside a room?

Here is an example of what I mean:

Last night at 11pm, I went up to our bedroom to turn on the heater to start warming up the room. The thermometer I have in the room stated that it was a chilly 9 celcius in there.

45 minutes later, I went back upstairs and the room had heated to a comfortable 27 celcius, so my wife and I went to bed and turned off the heater. It was around 12:15am at this point.

I woke up about 90 minutes later at 1:50am and the room was literally freezing once again. I checked the thermometer and the room had cooled back down to 13 celcius. 

It seems to me that the heat is escaping very quickly. I know that houses here are not built for the winter, with no insulation, et cetera and that its always going to be a mission to keep rooms warm and comfy.

Some specifics about the room: its a small-ish room, just enough space for a king bed and some side tables. One window, and one single-sized door onto the patio. No curtains, just blinds. Rugs on the floors. 

Most of you have been here for years, so surely you all have little hacks and tips for keeping the room at a reasonable temperature, so I would appreciate any advise and tips.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The concrete and single brick uninsulated construction means that the walls become as cold as the outside. Therefore they will absorb heat from the inside and cool the room. I have a theory that this is accentuated in wet weather when the wet outside walls seek to evaporate the moisture and heat is required to do this. It is absorbed from inside causing a "refrigerator effect".

If you only heat the room for a short period you will lose the heat into the walls quickly. I believe the only way to overcome this is to keep the room heated thus raising the temperature of the walls enough to stop absorbing the room's heat at a fast rate.There will be a balance between heating time during the day and the rate of heat loss.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Curtains may help slow Dow the heat loss - the heavier the better.

How about investing in an electric blanket? The 'Intelliheat' type allows the blanket to remain on all night if necessary on 5 different heat settings...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I think your theory is correct Pete. The only way to get the walls heated up to that level though would mean leaving the heating on for significant periods which either means a high electric bill, or getting through canisters of gas very quickly. Long term, its not cost effective.

@ David, I was thinking about an electric blanket as you suggested. I saw Morphy Richard Blankets on sale the other day so I may invest in one. I also had been thinking about curtains, but in practise, I think it'd be like putting a band-aid on a broken arm if most of the heat loss is occuring through the walls and not the windows/door.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Zach

Just wondered how many external walls your bedroom has? Our apartment in Geroskipou had two external and two internal walls whereas the current bedroom has one external wall and three internal walls and there is a noticeable difference in the room temperature. We always have a window slightly open throughout the night. It is much warmer between 2am- 5am approx than when we go to bed/get up. Can't offer any advice that doesn't involve having a heater - we do have a convector heater for when it really gets cold that was inexpensive to run all night during the really cold spells. However, the cost is always dependent on how long the heater is on!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I can understand your concern regarding cost of heating your room but don't forget you will only be doing this for a relatively short part of the year.

Of course if you're on a tight budget there is another way to keep warm at at no cost at all but I guess as newly-weds you'll have already checked that out!

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Onesies.....kids bought them us for Christmas...we may look stupid but we are stupidly warm


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought a onesie on the recommendation of another forum member - and just avoid any full length mirrors! As many of you know I drink a lot of boiled water so I take a flask to bed (usually have a tipple about 3am) and it saves having to get out of bed in the morning whereas MOH likes to start the day with a mug of coffee and so he has to get up and make it. For the ladies there is a whole book in the Bible on the subject of who makes tea/coffee..


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I think your theory is correct Pete. The only way to get the walls heated up to that level though would mean leaving the heating on for significant periods which either means a high electric bill, or getting through canisters of gas very quickly. Long term, its not cost effective.
> 
> @ David, I was thinking about an electric blanket as you suggested. I saw Morphy Richard Blankets on sale the other day so I may invest in one. I also had been thinking about curtains, but in practise, I think it'd be like putting a band-aid on a broken arm if most of the heat loss is occuring through the walls and not the windows/door.


I think that it also has to do with how the gas heater works. If you test to sit close to it you will feel warm, but the minute you close it, you will freeze again.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

You lose most of your body heat thru your head, so wearing a hat (even to sleep) keeps you warmer. Back in the day, there wasn't much central heating in homes, so wearing a nightcap to bed was a logical way to help keep warm in the unheated bedroom.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Keeping Warm*

I have a selection of hats - for outdoor and indoor wear and yes, it makes a huge difference. What with my onesie, hat and on occasion gloves I think any would-be intruder would be scared off! Just don't drop in to see us when you're in the area.. Oh and I forgot to mention the bedsocks. So long as I am warm I don't care about the room temperature.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We have a similar heating issue in our current apartment, made worse by the fact that we have a lot of external walls and large patio doors, plus the apartment below us is empty as well. We put one of the heaters in the bedroom/bathroom corridor a little while before we go to bed - it heats the corridor, bathroom and the bedroom a little.

On the bed we have two thin quilts, and I am also throwing on my fleece dressing gown. I have an electric blanket on the way from the UK - probably going to arrive too late!! I was thinking of a onesie, but could certainly do with something to cover my head during the night. Last night I pulled my dressing gown a little higher up, so that my ears were warmer, and I drifted off quite nicely.

I agree this is not the look for newly-weds, though!!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Because my place has outside walls made of wood and the inside walls of tenters board, except if its a partition wall, during the winter I wear a hat to bed, use a duvet, and an electric blanket, this saves me putting the heating on. You can get duvets with varying togs, and a dual blanket that allows individual control for each side of the bed. Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

I`ve found that only an electric blanket does the trick. I keep it on the lowest heat all night and have a duvet plus an eiderdown kind of thing on top.
The room is still freezing but you`ll be toasty in bed.
I even keep my underwear in bed with me all night so it`s not too cold to put on in the morning


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I find it rather surprising that so many of you good people, having worked hard all your lives, built your pensions, investments, plans and hopes for retirement are actually living a life typical of pre-war Britain. Surely it's worth putting some heating on for your own hard-earned comfort rather than living in the shadow of Scrooge?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree Pete, the thought of having your home so cold you have to wear a hat in bed is ludicrous. 
This has been a relatively mild winter compared to the one two years ago so heaven knows what lengths people would need to go to if it was that cold again.
For the short time that winters last here it makes no sense not to use heating of some form to make life bearable.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Central heating is one option but we have friends in Kamares who had central heating installed in their villa and then went on to have a wood burner put in their lounge (and they sleep still downstairs on the sofa when it is cold) and another friend in a villa in Tala relies on central heating and and she has converted one bedroom into a bedsit and has her AC set on to heat to supplement the background heating. Neither of them are short of money and yet they still have to find an efficient way to heat their abodes.

Our system works for us - but it doesn't help that we have to keep windows open to provide through flow of fresh air at all times (plus the occasional rain when it beats against the windows).


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Calor gas fires are fine, but we were told they pump out 1 gallon of water an hour. We used them in a previous house and the walls were going black and mouldy, Had a engineer in, soon as he saw the fire told us it was the problem, We removed them and behold the damp cleared up. UK this is. Roger


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

raprog said:


> Calor gas fires are fine, but we were told they pump out 1 gallon of water an hour. We used them in a previous house and the walls were going black and mouldy, Had a engineer in, soon as he saw the fire told us it was the problem, We removed them and behold the damp cleared up. UK this is. Roger


We use a gas fire in the office, no mold whatsoever. But must have a window a little open


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use 2 gas fires, one at each end of the downstairs. If you use only one it warms only the surrounding area while two on fewer bars spread the heat more efficiently. With the bedroom door left open we find that this is sufficient to keep the whole house warm. We do leave a window open a couple of inches and we have a dehumidifier which takes the moisture out of the air. This system works very well for us and we find that it costs us around 20-25 euros per week throughout the cold months. This is far less than we paid for central heating in the UK and as it is for such a short time in the year we are very happy with this.


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

We currently spend £200 per month (year round, Direct Debit) on oil to heat our home in the UK  (and it's still cold!) I look forward to winters in Cyprus as hopefully they won't cost us quite so much!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jo42 said:


> We currently spend £200 per month (year round, Direct Debit) on oil to heat our home in the UK  (and it's still cold!) I look forward to winters in Cyprus as hopefully they won't cost us quite so much!


We use 1 gas heater to heat the home-office. And it is on many hours per day, minimum 12. now gas cost under 11 € per bottle and we spend max 2 bottles per month


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankfully, we have gas central heating with 3 separate zones: upstairs, downstairs and hot water. The house is double glazed and heat retention is quite reasonable. Gas delivery to Polis is every 2 weeks on a Monday, and although we have only been here for a short a short period to assess our costs we have had 2 'top-ups' after 4 weeks each and it has therefore cost us around €130 per month. We are happy with this as we value our warmth!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow Baywatch it costs just under £35 a bottle here, still it is rip off Britain I suppose lol
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Wow Baywatch it costs just under £35 a bottle here, still it is rip off Britain I suppose lol
> Cheers


Is that the small bottles? They used to cost us about 15gbp ten years ago.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Small blue bottle Veronica 15kg, there is a slightly smaller one sort of buff coloured same as I saw in Paphos that one is a kilo lighter think it costs about about £28.
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow that is expensive


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Even the heaters are expensive I bought a Heatforce 2 heater about 4yrs ago I think it cost about £70 or there about are they dearer there Veronica?
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Even the heaters are expensive I bought a Heatforce 2 heater about 4yrs ago I think it cost about £70 or there about are they dearer there Veronica?
> Cheers


You'll pay between €50 and €70 euros for a heater here.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's not too bad, cant bring the one Ive got, it's on it's last legs.
Thanks Veronica.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> That's not too bad, cant bring the one Ive got, it's on it's last legs.
> Thanks Veronica.


Pap's sell them complete with the reducer valve or what is called for 59 €


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Veronica said:


> You'll pay between €50 and €70 euros for a heater here.


Friends of ours have bought the gas heaters here for a reasonable price but that does not include the regulator for the bottle. That is extra and costs around €30.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

It may be too late for this winter period, and if you are renting you may not want to go to the trouble of doing any painting, but if you do then take a look at Nigel's Eco Store and search for Paint Additive. This is the blurb about the additive:

1 bottle covers 18 sq. meters.

The additive is made up of tiny hollow ceramic microspheres, which were originally developed in association with the NASA Technology Exchange Programme.
Microsphere technology is safe and non-toxic, and has been tested in extremes of hot and cold, from the Arctic to the Middle East.

How does it work?
•Insulat-MT's unique blend of ceramic microspheres are designed to be mixed into any interior or exterior house paint, to help keep heat in.
•Add Insulat-MT to the interior walls of your home to help stop heat loss to the outside and keep you comfortable.
•On interior walls, Insulat-MT's unique microspheres work by keeping radiant heat in the room.
•In hot climates, Insulat-MT can be added to the exterior walls to help keep your home cooler in summer.
•On exterior walls, Insulat-MT's microspheres reflect away the heat of the sun, and so cut down the need for air conditioning in summer (if you use it).
•Insulat-MT is a paint additive, and is effective for as long as it is on the wall.
•Shelf life correctly stored - greater than 5 years.

I am in no way affiliated to this site or product, just wishing to pass on information that may be of use.

Sheila


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sarchy said:


> Friends of ours have bought the gas heaters here for a reasonable price but that does not include the regulator for the bottle. That is extra and costs around €30.


Regulators cost no more than €12 from my experience in supermarkets.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Papantoniou was charging €13.16 earlier in the year for a regulator.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats interesting here if you buy a heater it comes with the regulator attached, like the idea of the paint Sarchy, but how much is it?
Also not sure if it would be allowed in a rental property, certainly I would not be allowed to use it here as I have to decorate the place using the same colour of paint every time.
I have an weather app and it looked like you guys have had a fair amount of rain and lightning over the past week or so, noted at one point temp was down to 5c, which was not much warmer than here. I have central heating here but because the house I live in is so flimsy it loses the heat quickly, and starts to become very costly to run the heating, so I will give you an idea how bad it is flat roof wooden front walls upvc rear walls, I could'nt even get home contents insurance!
But it will do me till I move out.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Just a word of advice for anyone using a electric blanket, no matter if it's just the standard type which you turn off when getting into bed or the type that can be left switched on all night, the thing is to make them not only more efficient but also to get away from that lying on the cable feeling (which is also not a good thing to do) is to place the electric blanket between a couple of normal blankets or fleece mattress covers, this help to retain the heat for longer, then make the bed as normal.

One of the main problems is actually trying to warm-up the actual mattress because that's where most of the cold will be coming from.

But yes, most definitely, flannelette sheets and fleece mattress covers are a must during the winter, regardless if it's in Spain or any other cold country.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Good point Phil. We are lucky as we have fleece lined electric blanket on a memory foam.Bliss


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone have any opinions on kerosene heaters? Thinking of investing in one instead of the gas heaters.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on kerosene heaters? Thinking of investing in one instead of the gas heaters.


Search for kerosene in the forum. There is a very informative post.

I am also interested in the new ones. But kerosene is quite expensive


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere that when you compare the cost of running a kerosene heater vs how much heat it produces, compared to the cost of a gas heater vs how much heat it produces, its not actually any cheaper or any more efficient. 

Whether that is true or not, I am not clear, but I remember reading it from a couple different sources.....


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> Search for kerosene in the forum. There is a very informative post.
> 
> I am also interested in the new ones. But kerosene is quite expensive


I did have a look through a couple of threads, but wondered if many people were using them as opposed to gas.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> I did have a look through a couple of threads, but wondered if many people were using them as opposed to gas.


Look at this post and call Sheila. Phone in the post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...prus/287377-kerosene-heaters.html#post2613609


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you having any problems with condensation? We get a small amount on the interior window frames but talking to some friends the amount varies, even to the extent of patches of mould on the walls.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Talagirl said:


> Are you having any problems with condensation? We get a small amount on the interior window frames but talking to some friends the amount varies, even to the extent of patches of mould on the walls.


The amount of condensation appears to be pot luck in my conversations. We know of houses that get mould in cupboards and walls when they are left empty for a short while. Some friends have to have dehumidifiers operating to counter condensation.

Like you we are lucky and even when we use the gas heater we only get a small amount on window frames.

Pete


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Similarly to the already posted comment regarding the amount of gas vs water, I was told by 'B.O.C.' that 'roughly' for every bottle of gas that is used, 50% is water that is evaporating into the property, so adequate ventilation will and should always be required.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> Are you having any problems with condensation? We get a small amount on the interior window frames but talking to some friends the amount varies, even to the extent of patches of mould on the walls.


We have quite extensive condensation issues when running our gas heaters. Most of the problem seems to be upstairs, even when only running the heaters downstairs. I guess because it rises up. 

We just leave a couple of windows open during the day and it takes care of it, and then close them at night while we sleep. The windows are always dripping again by morning though.....


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know if they are available where you are but if you can get any 'Dehumidifiers' they work good, the basic type consists of a small 1kg bag of granules suspended over a container which traps the water that then soaks through into the container below, it also forms a slight oily type skin to stop it from evaporating again.

The last refill pack of 4 x 1kg, I bought a few weeks ago was from Aldi and was reasonably cheap.

I also saw the type that you could hang in your clothes cupboard which also looked good if suffering from damp in the wardrobes/cupboards.

Obviously how long they last will depend on the amount of moisture they soak up.

Another alternative would be the electric dehumidifier type, but that also come at a further cost if being used a lot because they also work best where heat is concerned to actually create moisture out of the water in in area.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I remember reading somewhere that when you compare the cost of running a kerosene heater vs how much heat it produces, compared to the cost of a gas heater vs how much heat it produces, its not actually any cheaper or any more efficient.
> 
> Whether that is true or not, I am not clear, but I remember reading it from a couple different sources.....


The heat produced is called the calorific value.

Coal has double calorific value compared to firewood

Kerosene has three times higher value then wood

Propane gas has six times higher value then wood.

But I think it also have to do with how the heater work. If you turn a gas-heater off, it get cold directly, a wood burner keep the room warm even after it has burnt down.

We use a gas heater in the office where Yuliya work. It rund about 16 hours a day 7 days a week. The gas bottle last about 2 weeks keeping the 15m² room on 19 C.

I heard a friend that has a insert gas stove in her open fire, she used 2 bottles one day.

We will buy a multi-fuel stove for next season and import coal from UK because it seem to not be available here.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> The heat produced is called the calorific value.
> 
> Coal has double calorific value compared to firewood
> 
> ...


Will you really import coal? I think that will be excessively expensive and therefore as wood is very available here, then the cost factor would seem to prevail. As you already
know the wood will keep the heat when it has finished burning.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Will you really import coal? I think that will be excessively expensive and therefore as wood is very available here, then the cost factor would seem to prevail. As you already
> know the wood will keep the heat when it has finished burning.


I dont think so. The coal can be brought here for a quite low cost. One pallet is one ton and I can get it here for around 100€. One ton of good firewood will cost me at least 350 €. A ton of coal Taybrite or Homefire smokeless will cost me 530 € incl shipping. Taking the calorific value in consideration it will be about the same cost or lower.

Anyway it is worth a try, the work is much lower and it is easier to keep the stove running 24 hours


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> I dont think so. The coal can be brought here for a quite low cost. One pallet is one ton and I can get it here for around 100€. One ton of good firewood will cost me at least 350 €. A ton of coal Taybrite or Homefire smokeless will cost me 530 € incl shipping. Taking the calorific value in consideration it will be about the same cost or lower.
> 
> Anyway it is worth a try, the work is much lower and it is easier to keep the stove running 24 hours


If your figures are correct then you should start a small business as the that price is excellent. Does the €100.00 include the purchase of a ton and does it include the import cost as well as delivery and clearance factors?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> If your figures are correct then you should start a small business as the that price is excellent. Does the €100.00 include the purchase of a ton and does it include the import cost as well as delivery and clearance factors?


The 100 € is 1 pallet delivered at my doorstep. The price for Taybrite is quite normal I think if you buy wholesale.

The import cost is shipping and delivery. If you use a service like Lee Horne there is no clearance cost


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> The 100 € is 1 pallet delivered at my doorstep. The price for Taybrite is quite normal I think if you buy wholesale.
> 
> The import cost is shipping and delivery. If you use a service like Lee Horne there is no clearance cost


That is great-well done. I would not have thought it possible. Serious consideration should be given to starting a small business as I feel sure that all those people buying wood will switch to coal at such a good price.

Once ageain well done.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As most of the wood burners here are not multi-fuel I doubt that there will be a great rush to coal. Our wood burner keeps us warm in the main living area occasionally topped up by adding a gas heater when it has been very cold.

We use around 1 bag (1 cubic metre) of logs per month at €110 delivered. Anders may require rather more than this as the heater he is looking at is pretty huge - something like double the capacity of ours.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> That is great-well done. I would not have thought it possible. Serious consideration should be given to starting a small business as I feel sure that all those people buying wood will switch to coal at such a good price.
> 
> Once ageain well done.


the retail price in UK for Taybrite is 435 pounds per ton incl VAT So I don't know if the price would be good here


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> the retail price in UK for Taybrite is 435 pounds per ton incl VAT So I don't know if the price would be good here


You did say that you can get it at €100.00 per ton delivered to your doorstep?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme said:


> You did say that you can get it at €100.00 per ton delivered to your doorstep?


I read that as delivery for €100. Then the coal costs 435 so the total cost would be 
535 per ton.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> You did say that you can get it at €100.00 per ton delivered to your doorstep?


Misunderstanding. I wrote "Taybrite or Homefire smokeless will cost me 530 € incl shipping" 100€ is shipping cost


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> As most of the wood burners here are not multi-fuel I doubt that there will be a great rush to coal. Our wood burner keeps us warm in the main living area occasionally topped up by adding a gas heater when it has been very cold.
> 
> We use around 1 bag (1 cubic metre) of logs per month at €110 delivered. Anders may require rather more than this as the heater he is looking at is pretty huge - something like double the capacity of ours.
> 
> Pete


I want a bigger one to be able to warm all 150 m². Depending on who I talk to the stove should be 8 - 12 kWh. Online you can read that you should divide the room volume with 10 to get the kWh needed. That calculation would make it impossible to heat all but we go for a 12 kWh to heat the living area/kitchen which is around 150 m³ volume


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Misunderstanding. I wrote "Taybrite or Homefire smokeless will cost me 530 € incl shipping" 100€ is shipping cost



Well forgive me but you certainly led me a merry dance. I only quoted what you wrote in black and white. I even asked if that included everything and you catagoricaly stated it was the price to your door. Ah well never mind.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just refilled our Gaz bottle at Papantoniou for €11.69 an increase of 70 cents on the price we have been paying since the beginning of January. According to my records for last year this should be the last time the tank is refilled and soon the heater can be put into storage!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Talagirl Im so jealous of the price you pay for your gas eeeeeeugh lol
Cheers 


Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Wizard4: I like your new avatar.

It's always good to put a face to a name.

:bounce:

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

There's always a comedian thanks for the complement Pete, got any bananas lol
Cheers

Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> There's always a comedian thanks for the complement Pete, got any bananas lol
> Cheers
> 
> Ray


Plenty of delicious, ripe Cyprus bananas over here, tastier and cheaper than your's !!!!

You'll be like a pig in sh*t or should I say a monkey in the jungle!!!










Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

When i get out there I am going to have a swinging time, don't slip on banana skins Pete!!!

Cheers

Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> When i get out there I am going to have a swinging time, don't slip on banana skins Pete!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ray


Bloody hell! We've already had to deal with a swinger on the forum a while back. Don't tell me we've got another club starting!!

Mind you, it's a great way to keep warm, allegedly.










Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wouldn't know Pete, just me and a Lecky blanket, anyway I thought a swingers club was something to do with a meet up between monkeys in the jungle, to discuss the relevance of bananas, in every day life!!!!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> I wouldn't know Pete, just me and a Lecky blanket, anyway I thought a swingers club was something to do with a meet up between monkeys in the jungle, to discuss the relevance of bananas, in every day life!!!!!!


Probably just as well I brought it to your attention.

You might have had a nasty shock otherwise.

Or a fun one!

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy day's Pete.
Take care my friend
Cheers

Ray


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

For those who may be stimulated after a cold wet winter, the Cyprus Ministry of Energy has announced a new incentive scheme for heat retention proposals in existing buildings, whereby the government will contribute significantly to approved submissions. Sorry I dont have links but I'm sure it will be in the local press.


----------

